

Emerging Technologies Conference 07 news around the web - whacked_new
http://www.technologyreview.com/blog/editors/21860/

======
whacked_new
There are some seriously awesome links on the front page blog.
<http://www.technologyreview.com/>

If anybody is hanging around the area, speak up :)

